# Greg Vogel No Longer @ Mossy!!!



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Does anyone know that?

i heard from sam ( stealthb14 ) that he not there and another guy names Sean Hogart is in his place...

and i heard that CnynRacer told me that he got transferred to Temecual .. the Quality Nissan in Temecula...

does anyone else have more info about this?!! :jawdrop:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

He quit, and nobody is sure what that all means... we have to wait.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> Does anyone know that?
> 
> i heard from sam ( stealthb14 ) that he not there and another guy names Sean Hogart is in his place...
> 
> ...


it's mostly the moderators that know about this. I'm afraid to say this is really gonna shake things up for everyone. Steve over at Mossy sounds like he's been working over 100 hours this week. I was talking to him on the phone and he was totaly out of it, I think he's up to his eyeballs in work and he's really going to suffer without Greg. This is going limit what we can get from Mossy, and I think Mossy will suffer without him. Greg made Mossy what it is today and he's gonna do the same to the new dealership, I would expect. 

I would expect for things to come that the Name Quality Nissan and Quality Performance is going to replace the name Mossy Nissan and Mossy Performance as we use it here on NF.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

aw, that's gay. greg was a cool guy. hopefully he'll be able to still hook us up with parts from his new location.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

dude, that sucks. greg was a cool guy, real helpful. i guess we'll see what all this means.....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ya greg was cool i recommened them alot of buisness cuz of him.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Greg works for Quality Nissan now.

Here is his new contact info: 

[email protected] 

Quality Nissan 
1-800-229-2292


----------



## NismoPlsr (Jan 15, 2004)

oh wow
thats very surprising.
i just did some business with Greg last week at Mossy.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg emailed me today and gave me the lowdown.

He will still be offering great parts at a great price at his new location.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool....and what's the full lowdown?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That he had accepted a position at Quality Nissan and that he was still offering discounts to Nissan Forums members.

Along with some filler...(It's been great working with you in the past...stuff like that)

Greg is a good guy, and I will have no problem giving him my hard earned money again in the future.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I just wanted to mention Greg is the only person I'll buy OEM parts from. Since Greg left, Mossy Nissan has really gone downhill. I ordered some door switch panels for my car back when Greg quit. Greg responded to my original email, but when he quit he left my order with the other staff. After receiving a package about a month ago with the wrog trim, then shipping the package back at my expense, I JUST received the correct panels yesterday (about 3+ months in the works). I still have one door lock switch that is STILL wrong.

All I know is Greg is the best, I've ordered a few things from him since the move. I got them on average within 2-5 days, I could even get a part next day if I needed. Greg also has my address and CC in the computer ready to go.

Mossy Nissan ------> Quality Nissan all the way


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Quality Nissan is where it's at.

I just ordered a new center consol and headunit brackets (thanks to the fuckin' thieves that made off with my A/V set-up and jacked up my paint  ) from Greg yesterday. Great service as always, and I'm sure I'll get the correct parts within a week.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Ruben said:


> He quit, and nobody is sure what that all means... we have to wait.


There is still Brian at Courtesy. Whats wrong with you people. :cheers:


----------

